# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  MAXFAS, mechatronic arm exoskeleton, Army Research Laboratory, Adelphi, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Army Research Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

Article "MAXFAS exoskeleton improves soldiers' aim"

by David Szondy
July 13, 2015

----------

